# Beyerdynamic DT-990 PRO in FPS Games?



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

Hey,
Momentan besitze ich ein Roccat Kave 5.1 Solid und wollte auf das Roccat Kave 5.1 XTD umsteigen.
Der Sound an sich war mir noch nie so wichtig, ob es jetzt sich wirklich gut oder mittelmäßig anhört war mir egal. Mir kommt es meistens nur auf die Ortung an.
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Roccat und konnte immer sofort hören wo jemand war.
Nun ist die Frage, ob es sich dann lohnt die Beyerdynamic DT-990 PRO dafür zu benutzen. Kann man damit besser orten oder ähnliches ? 
Ich will mir dazu wenn schon noch eine ASUS Xonar DGX holen.
Übertrumpft dass dann die Roccat Headsets in dem Bereich Ortung?
Ich habe auch schon gelesen dass sich die Beyerdynamic-Teile nicht so perfekt fürs Gaming eignen :/ 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Danke und LG


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe selber die DT-990 PRO und finde sie subjektiv besser als alles was ich bis jetzt so an Headsets hatte. Ich glaube das Roccat Kave hatte ich kurzzeitig auch mal hier, ging aber nach ein paar Tagen wieder zurück zu Amazon.  Hatte sonst noch so Kandidaten wie das G35 von Logietch und das Fatality von Creative... alle nicht so berauschend im Vergleich zum BD,  Für meine Ohren und Geldbeutel war der 990 PRO definitiv die beste Lösung zum Zocken (COD, CS, usw.) und Musik hören.  Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber ein wenige Probehören.  In dem Preisbereich gibt es noch andere Kandidaten, etwa den AKG K612 oder wenn es rein ums Zocken geht den Qpad QH-85 (ist offen 990 PRO) und den HyperCloud (geschlossen).


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

Ich bin eher vorsichtig, da ich mit dem Roccat Headset bis jetzt in Sachen Gaming alles hören konnte. Ich frage mich nur ob das 990 Pro da besser abschneidet.


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Moin Vipaah,

ich kann dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen das ich mit dem BD 990Pro teilweise Sachen höre die meine Kollegen (Creative und Turtle Beach HS) nicht mal ansatzweise hören 
Aber ob die Kopfhörer deinen Anforderungen entsprechen musst du selbst wissen am Besten mal iwo Probehören.

Greetz


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Moin Vipaah,
> 
> ich kann dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen das ich mit dem BD 990Pro teilweise Sachen höre die meine Kollegen (Creative und Turtle Beach HS) nicht mal ansatzweise hören
> Aber ob die Kopfhörer deinen Anforderungen entsprechen musst du selbst wissen am Besten mal iwo Probehören.
> ...



Ich mag es eben gerne, wenn ich genau weiß von wo der Gegner kommt etc


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Kann ich verstehen also ich kann dir sagen das kann ich immer genau sagen mit dem 990 PRO.
Hab btw die Asus DG ohne X  und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (10. Juni 2016)

In meinem Fall war es so, aber das muss nicht heißen das es bei dir auch so ist. Die Beste Lösung ist wirklich, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, probe zu hören und beide miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen also ich kann dir sagen das kann ich immer genau sagen mit dem 990 PRO.
> Hab btw die Asus DG ohne X  und bin super zufrieden damit.



Ab und zu höre ich nebenbei Musik. Dies hört sich für mich auf mein Roccat Headset jedenfalls nicht schlecht an. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es im Vergleich mit den Beyerdynamic sich anhört.
Jedenfalls  kann man doch mit 5.1 logischer Weise mehr orten als mit Stereo, oder liege ich da falsch? Von Roccat wird gesagt dass es echter 5.1 Sound ist.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (10. Juni 2016)

Warum wechselst du wenn du doch so zufrieden bist? Scheinbar ist die Surround ja wichtig, denn sonst würdest du dir ja nicht so'n 5.1 HS holen wollen.
Also ich hatte n G35 HS 7.1. Hatte das 7.1 immer aus, da das voll genervt hat.
Jetzt bin ich bei nem Fidelio X2 und das ist um Welten besser als alles was ich davor hatte.
Ortung ist top, trotz keiner Softwarespielereien.

Mit dem BD machst du definitiv nix falsch sondern verbesserst dich . Einzig Probehören, wäre optimal. Sound ist auf jeden Fall immer eine Messbare Größe und daher vergleichbar, jedoch subjektiv empfindet das jeder anders.
Wie sind denn so deine Präferenzen? Neutral? Bass? Offen/Geschlosssen? Budget?


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Die 990 Pro werden sich bei Musik definitiv besser anhören da es offene Kopfhörer sind und bei solchen kann sich der Klang besser entfalten als bei Geschlossenen.
Bezüglich des 5.1 in Kopfhörern lies dir mal den folgenden Artikel durch, deine Fragen sollten danach geklärt sein 

Raumliches Horen und jede Menge Voodoo - Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Die 990 Pro werden sich bei Musik definitiv besser anhören da es offene Kopfhörer sind und bei solchen kann sich der Klang besser entfalten als bei Geschlossenen.
> Bezüglich des 5.1 in Kopfhörern lies dir mal den folgenden Artikel durch, deine Fragen sollten danach geklärt sein
> 
> Raumliches Horen und jede Menge Voodoo - Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?



Pauschal würde ich dann das 990 Pro nehmen. Nur ich möchte kein Ansteckmikro, weil dieses dort anscheinend fest geklebt werden muss. Hat einer Ideen für ein gutes normales Mikro? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## LukasGregor (10. Juni 2016)

Hatte die Roccat Kave letztens auf....das Ding ist einfach unbequem....nicht so schlimm wie die Logitech Teile, aber bereits ein Cloud ist wesentlich bequemer. 
Und vom Klang wollen wir garnicht erst reden.....echtes 5.1.
hör dir das (3D Sound - WEAR HEADPHONES - Virtual Reality Audio - WWI - YouTube) mal mit irgendwelchen Stereo Teilen an...

Die 990er machen dir sicher Spaß, je nach dem was du sonst noch hörst. Ortungsmässig gibt es vlt. bessere, aber da geht probieren über studieren.

EDIT: wenn du ein Elektret willst, gibts es ein paar Optionen MoovMic oder ModMic bei allen KH und BD Headsetgear oder V-Moda Boom Pro bei KH mit auswechselbaren Kabeln.


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Warum wechselst du wenn du doch so zufrieden bist? Scheinbar ist die Surround ja wichtig, denn sonst würdest du dir ja nicht so'n 5.1 HS holen wollen.
> Also ich hatte n G35 HS 7.1. Hatte das 7.1 immer aus, da das voll genervt hat.
> Jetzt bin ich bei nem Fidelio X2 und das ist um Welten besser als alles was ich davor hatte.
> Ortung ist top, trotz keiner Softwarespielereien.
> ...



Mein Budget wäre nicht mehr als 140. Ich höre ab und zu gerne Musik aber die hauptsache ist, dass ich die Gegner sehr gut orten kann.


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Naja das folgende Mic benutze ich auch und habe es einfach mit der Klammer ans Kabel geklemmt.

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Für die paar Euronen echt n super MIC.


----------



## LukasGregor (10. Juni 2016)

Alternatvien bei deinem Budget:
ATH AD500X
AKG 612 oder besser gleich die 701er....sind zur Zeit unverschämt günstig.
Sennheiser HD 558
BD DT 990


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

Ist das wirklich komfortabel das Mikro am Kabel zu haben ?


----------



## LukasGregor (10. Juni 2016)

Es reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

So, dankeschön 
Durch meine 5.1 Soundkarte kann das DT 990 auch 5.1 simulieren, oder?
Werde es hier kaufen: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer + Zalman Mikro
Braucht man noch irgendwas ? Audio Interface etc?


----------



## LukasGregor (10. Juni 2016)

zur Not nimmst Razer Sourround, aber Stereo reicht normalerweise.


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Vergiss das 5.1  lass es auf Stereo und schau mal wie dir das zusagt


Edit: noch eine Frage die Asus Soundkarte holst du dir aber auch noch dazu oder?
Sonst bringt dir das DT 990 Pro leider relativ wenig da es dann "relativ" leise ist da die On-Board Soundkarte keine 250 Ohm befeuern kann.


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Vergiss das 5.1  lass es auf Stereo und schau mal wie dir das zusagt
> 
> 
> Edit: noch eine Frage die Asus Soundkarte holst du dir aber auch noch dazu oder?
> Sonst bringt dir das DT 990 Pro leider relativ wenig da es dann "relativ" leise ist da die On-Board Soundkarte keine 250 Ohm befeuern kann.



Die Soundkarte hab ich schon zuhause


----------



## WoNkA253 (10. Juni 2016)

Alles klar dann hab ich nix gesagt 

Dann schonmal viel Spaß mit den neuen Kopfhörern


----------



## Vipaah11 (10. Juni 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Alles klar dann hab ich nix gesagt
> 
> Dann schonmal viel Spaß mit den neuen Kopfhörern



Vielen dank


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

Vipaah11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> Du scheinst dich ja relativ gut mit Sound auszukennen, und ich wollte fragen, ob man noch irgendwas braucht für guten Sound außer Soundkarte (In meinem Falle Asus Xonar DGX) und vernünftige Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamic DT-990 PRO)
> Viele haben hier irgendwie so eine Art Verstärker, was hat es damit aufsich?
> Danke und LG
> ...



Hallo...
Naja auskennen...zu viel Zeit damit beschäftigt triffts eher

Beratung erfolgt immer in Thread-Form, dadurch kann anderen mit einem ähnlichen Problem vlt. auch geholfen werden. 

Mal kurz zu deinen Fragen....sogenannte Kopfhörerverstärker brauchst du, wenn dir die Kopfhörer an diener Soundkarte zu leise sind...solange du icht die 600 Ohm Variante nimmst sollte das eigtl. nicht der Fal sein.

Ansteckmikro - also sogenannte Lavelier-Mikrofone werden am Gewand befestigt....sind zum Gaming unpraktischer, da du dann immer 2 Teile ablegen musst, jedoch gibt es sehr wohl Lav-mics mit sehr guter Qualität, wie sie im TV verwendet werden - die kosten dann allerdings auch Geld. In Beitrag Nr. #12 deines Threads hab ich dir noch einige Möglichkeiten genannt.

Alternativ kann man auch Desk-Mics verwenden....
Den Anfang macht hier ein Samon Go Mic(40€), dann ein Samson Meteor (60€) , Auna CM900 USB (80€ + Arm), oder die Kombi aus Audiointerface (zB. U-Phoria UMC 22) und einem Großmembranmikrofon (ab 40€).


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Naja auskennen...zu viel Zeit damit beschäftigt triffts eher
> 
> Beratung erfolgt immer in Thread-Form, dadurch kann anderen mit einem ähnlichen Problem vlt. auch geholfen werden.
> ...



Ich nehm die 250 Ohm Variante. Brauch ich dafür die Kopfhörerverstärker?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

Das kommt darauf an wie laut du es willst...ein billger Verstärker machts nur lauter und verbessert wenig....

Am einfachsten ist, wenn du sie mal an deiner DGX testest ob dir das reicht....als Vergleich kannst du dir ja mal was in Richtung Fiio E10k anschauen - ist ein DAC und KHV...


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wie laut du es willst...ein billger Verstärker machts nur lauter und verbessert wenig....
> 
> Am einfachsten ist, wenn du sie mal an deiner DGX testest ob dir das reicht....als Vergleich kannst du dir ja mal was in Richtung Fiio E10k anschauen - ist ein DAC und KHV...



Gibt es auch eine günstige Variante ?
Ich habe mich für dieses Mikro entschieden Konig CMP-MIC8 Mikrofon - Mikrofone: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bei den Reviews aber wird gesagt, dass man es nicht direkt in die Soundkarte stecken soll für guten Sound. Was brauch ich da?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

Von was? ... Fiio E10k? - naja alternativen aber günstiger...naja kannst, falls es dir nur zu leise ist, einen Topping NX1 ranhängen, aber ob du das brauchst, merkst du erst nachdem du sie hast.

Naja...zu dem kann ich nichts sagen...teste es mal^^

welche Reviews?


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> Von was? ... Fiio E10k? - naja alternativen aber günstiger...naja kannst, falls es dir nur zu leise ist, einen Topping NX1 ranhängen, aber ob du das brauchst, merkst du erst nachdem du sie hast.
> 
> Naja...zu dem kann ich nichts sagen...teste es mal^^
> 
> welche Reviews?



Auf Youtube eins  Dürfte das mit dem Topping NX1 auch alles gut klappen? Was kann man da so schönes mit machen?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

er machts lauter.


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> er machts lauter.



Das Mikro ansich?
Geht dadurch auch rauschen etc weg?


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

Hadley testet das Konig Electronic CMP-MIC8... - YouTube Dort wird irgendwas davon gesagt dass man es nicht direkt in die Soundkarte reintun soll. Was meint er damit ?


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

Bringen Mikrofonverstärker auch was?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

1. dieser Enthusiasmus ist übertrieben....die Serienstreuung bei solchen Geräten ist meist extrem, d.h. das meist einige Modelle Schrott sind und andere super.
2. es ist und bleibt Elektret, sprich es hängt davon ab wie gut der Mic Eingang ist - Ergo liefert er genug Spannung....
3. betreibt er das ganze an eine Funkstrecke die an die ~100€ kostet und hat das an einem Behringer Mischpult hängen (auch so 50€)...das geht zwar günstiger und besser aber ok...
4. also keine Wunder erwarten - einfach an deine DGX....


----------



## Vipaah11 (11. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> 1. dieser Enthusiasmus ist übertrieben....die Serienstreuung bei solchen Geräten ist meist extrem, d.h. das meist einige Modelle Schrott sind und andere super.
> 2. es ist und bleibt Elektret, sprich es hängt davon ab wie gut der Mic Eingang ist - Ergo liefert er genug Spannung....
> 3. betreibt er das ganze an eine Funkstrecke die an die ~100€ kostet und hat das an einem Behringer Mischpult hängen (auch so 50€)...das geht zwar günstiger und besser aber ok...
> 4. also keine Wunder erwarten - einfach an deine DGX....



Heißt das Mikrofon dürfte normalerweise nicht extrem rauschen, oder?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Juni 2016)

ich schau in der Glaskugel nach...sorry ist zu nebelig - kann keine klare Antwort erkennen...


----------



## Vipaah11 (12. Juni 2016)

Noch mal so eine Frage zum Surround-Sound: Kann ich den beim Beyerdynamic auch durchgehend aktivieren ? Also eben virtueller 5.1. (Meine Soundkarte ist auch auf 5.1 ausgelegt) LG


----------



## LukasGregor (12. Juni 2016)

1. es sind Stereo Kopfhörer....also warum nichtt wunderbaren Stereo-Klang genießen?....Virtuell Barber Shop, etc.
2. Ja kannst du, wenn es dir besser gefällt als Stereo - wer soll dich daran hindern?^^


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (13. Juni 2016)

Na du bekommst mega Rauschen und ne schlechte Qualität wenn du es in den onboard Steckplatz steckst. Mit ner guten Soundkarte dann nicht.
Oder du nimmst ne externe Soundkarte.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (13. Juni 2016)

Vipaah11 schrieb:


> Noch mal so eine Frage zum Surround-Sound: Kann ich den beim Beyerdynamic auch durchgehend aktivieren ? Also eben virtueller 5.1. (Meine Soundkarte ist auch auf 5.1 ausgelegt) LG



Da der Kopfhörer Stereo ist, bekommst du kein 5.1 Das wird dann höchstens über die Software deiner SoKa emuliert.
Das benötigst du aber keinesfalls, da der KH so ne gute Auflösung besitzt, dass es Stereo  besser klingt als simulierter 5.1 Schrott.
Die Ortung mit nem guten Kopfhörer ist echt klasse!


----------



## Vipaah11 (14. Juni 2016)

Ist die DGX gut dafür?


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2016)

Die DGX ist eine günstige Einsteigerkarte, für den DT 990 darf es dann schon ein FIIO E10K oder eine ASUS Xonar U7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (extern) oder eine PowerColor Devil HDX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sein (intern). Simulationssoftware gibt es hier: Razer Surround – Software fur individuell kalibrierten 7.1 Gaming-Sound


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

ja aber die hat er schon...wenns ihm zu wenig ist meldet er sich einfach nochmal...


----------

